# help with wobble in arrow flight



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I am running out of options. I have tried every rest, arrow, fletching combo that they make and my arrows hit where I want, but still have some side to side wobble in flight. I shoot instinctive, draw with 3 under, but release with only 2. I have a free flyte micro adjust on my Mathews conquest triumph. I have adjusted it in both directions with little or no difference. I have tried all the different fletchings including feathers and many types of arrows and different point weights. My bare shafts hit where I want but tail left always, I shoot left handed so I think that my arrows are stiff????. Anybody out there have any other suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Your centerpoint is set to far to the right. What bow, DL, DW, Rest, etc??


----------



## silentdeathtx4 (Aug 2, 2010)

what he said.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

sniperjim said:


> Your centerpoint is set to far to the right. What bow, DL, DW, Rest, etc??


I say that assuming you are a right handed shooter.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I am a left handed shooter like I said in the beginning, and my Mathews bow is 3/4 inch to center shot and I have it set at 5/8 right now. I have read that finger shooters should set it 1/8 inch past center, but that makes it even worse.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry, Instinctively I say centershot. 5/8 in which way? what is you arrow length, draw weight, current spine and field tip grain?


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

3/4 of an inch from the riser is dead center, I am 5/8 from riser, arrows hit where I am looking, but with some wobble. My bow is 65lbs, 27" gold tips 55/75, with 125 grain tips. I have tried every arrow and tip weight that the charts recomend for my bow, but cannot get rid of the wobble.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Hey there Macs , have you tried doing a walk back tune , that will tell you very quickly how well you are set for center shot as well as spine on your arrow/bow set up ..... you are shooting for a perfectly vertical string of arrows ( if you havent done this before or heard of it ) you want to use the same point of aim at the same target , shooting 1 arrow each at 10 , 20 , 30 , 40 yds or however far your backstop will let you shoot and still hold the string of arrows , here is what to look for group wise ( and I will try and do this for a southpaw  )

/ = to weak of an arrow , lower poundage , shorten arrow , lighter tip , increase spring tension in plunger

\ = just the opposite ( I guess it would be pretty tough to lengthen an arrow  )

) = center shot out to far , move rest in

( = center shot in to far , move rest out 

Man I hope I got my mind in left handed gear with that , tougher than I thought it would being seeings how I am mentally challenged 

Anyways good luck with your set up , this is how I set my barebow bows up and it worked great for me


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

movements are too exaggerated, if you do as ia bhtr suggests it will work. try making adjustments 1/16 at a time. If you use the modified French tuning way, start at 3yds and fire one arrow, tune your sights to point of aim. When you shoot point of aim, go to 10 yds, fire three shots and adjust your rest (Shooting arrows left of center = moving rest right) when shooting Bulls at 10 yds go back to 3tds and fire 1 shot to confirm. This will give you your correct center shot if your spine and arrow length is correct. Once this is done than go to 20, 30, 40 yds and fine tune even more.


----------



## susitnaak (Jan 3, 2004)

Most of older mathews where 13/16ths center shot,Maybe newer one are different, For a lefty seems that left impact would be on weak side?pg 6 of easton tune guide. Try center shot, above, drop weight down of bow, to 60lbs, and down to 85 grain heads. Do one at a time see if heads you right direction. Let us know how it goes.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/pdf/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

My mathews is brand new with center being 3/4 off the side of the riser. My arrow right now is 5/8 off the side of the riser. I adjusted the plunger all the way to the weak side with better results. I know the easton tuning guide says the arrow should be 1/8 outside of center with no pressure on the string, but when I do that my arrows fly awful and impact 6-8 inches to the right.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

my bare shafts and fletched shafts impact point is exactly the same out to 25 yards with the bare shafts always tail left.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Macs said:


> My mathews is brand new with center being 3/4 off the side of the riser. My arrow right now is 5/8 off the side of the riser. I adjusted the plunger all the way to the weak side with better results. I know the easton tuning guide says the arrow should be 1/8 outside of center with no pressure on the string, but when I do that my arrows fly awful and impact 6-8 inches to the right.


Macs , forget what the book says and let your tuning tell you what your issues are , either sniperjims method or what I described will fix your problems in a very short amount of time as long as you arent completely out of wack with spine ........... center shot or just outside of center is a starting point , fine tune from there


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

As ia bhtr states, you can go nuts going by the book. When setting your Center shot line up the bow so that you can see the string coming straight off of the idler and the cam, from here set the tip of your arrow 1/8" to the outside of the string. Line up your pins so that they are even with the string. Set your spring tension about right in the middle. 

I would start at 10 yards shooting fletched arrows only. Unless you have a more than perfect release, bare shafting or paper tuning with fingers is a waste of time. Make sure you are not torquing the bow (shots low or right) or plucking the string(shots high or left) . Shoot 2 arrows. You should be pretty close, but if your arrows impact Left, tightening the plunger 1 turn, or loosen for Right impact. Shoot two more arrows and adjust, ect. It should not take much. Once you are in the bull, move back to 20 yards. If you are off some from there adjust your pins.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

I shoot instinctive, am starting to think my arrows are too stiff.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

The method I described was how I set up / tuned when I shot instinctive


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

I shoot a triumph with fingers and pins.Check your cable slide, mine was binding on the cable and the bow wouldn't tune , if it is, replace it or file it out.Then set the center shot straight down the line to start with.Use the line down the grip, forget trying to measure.Adjust your center shot only a mm at a time It may end up 1 to 2mm outside of center. Your arrows may be a little stiff. I use 350 spined shafts with 110 grn in the end, but I draw 29.5 at 60 lb and release 1 finger under with 306grm arrows I get 305 fps.Add some more tip weight.P.s you have to pull these bows through the back wall or you will get some strange results. Hope this helps.


----------



## sniperjim (Aug 28, 2010)

good advice vkrules.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

My triumph is [email protected], short draw I know. My arrows are gold tip 55/75 at 27 inches, with 50 grain brass inserts and 125 grain points. If I move my rest to center and line it up with the line down to grip, my arrows fly terrible and impact 6-8 inches to the right consistently. My rest right now is 1/8 inside of center and my plunger is adjusted as weak as can be. My arrow flight is better, and the arrows hit where I want, with just a slight wobble after release.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

My plunger is a cheapy, can anyone recomend a good one.


----------



## arrowshooters (Jun 5, 2006)

Cavalier Master Lock.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a lot of weight still sounds to stiff?. turn the bow up a turn or 2 and see what happens.Please check that slide,( mine went from to stiff to slightly weak after replacing slide) all the triumph owners I know have modified or replaced it within 200 shots.


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

The bow is 65 lbs. max, and I replaced the slide with a limbsaver teflon when I bought it new.


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

Take one of your arrows, bare shaft, and try the next heavier point in it. At 10 ft see what it shoots like, do the same with a bare shaft and the point you are shooting now. That should tell you a lot right there. Start by setting center shot, which you have already done, then adjust weight to the shaft or adjust shaft to the weight, either way, that is what makes it shoot true. When you get straight flight into a non-directional butt at 10ft then step back to 20yds and start the fine tune process by upping or lowering poundage and repeat again at 30 and 40yds. If it just can't be done then start looking at limb twist, hand placement or your release. Good luck!


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

every single arrow I got easton, carbon express, gold tip, arrow dynamics, and every weight of points from 75 to 175, every arrow impacts the target where I want, but are always tail left, bare shafts I mean. Remember I am a lefty. I have found that the closer I move the rest to the riser, the better my fletched arrows will fly, but that is way inside of center shot.


----------



## fingers (May 27, 2002)

How do you place your hand on the bow?


----------



## Macs (Dec 16, 2007)

on the lifeline, loose grip, draw with 3 under but release with 2


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

Very interesting advise above about a .400 spined arrow with 125gr tip with 50gr insert being too stiff for a 65# X-Hard Cam bow, even with 27". My .02 is to try some .340's arrows. Your a little weak for your X-Hard cam & the 175 gr at the end isn't helping your dynamic spine either.

PS Vkrules - .350 spined arrows are stiffer than a .400 spined arrows.


----------



## g&k (May 31, 2007)

Go with the advice from ia bhtr .I have found that arrow spine is the most critical part of tuning for fingers & barebow


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Darksider said:


> Very interesting advise above about a .400 spined arrow with 125gr tip with 50gr insert being too stiff for a 65# X-Hard Cam bow, even with 27". My .02 is to try some .340's arrows. Your a little weak for your X-Hard cam & the 175 gr at the end isn't helping your dynamic spine either.
> 
> PS Vkrules - .350 spined arrows are stiffer than a .400 spined arrows.


Yes i know, thats why the question mark,Tail left ,left hand archer ,rest wound in from center, all suggest to stiff. But 400s at 26 inch draw should be fine. Before spending any money Id try winding the bow down and see what happens. P. S I found the triumph hard to tune with the 80% cam but once set never had to tune again.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

with 175grn up front I would have thought the spine would be to light!.I know what my triumph will do from 55lb to 65lb but with a draw 3.5 inch shorter it changes the ball game.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

vkrules said:


> Yes i know, thats why the question mark,Tail left ,left hand archer ,rest wound in from center, all suggest to stiff. But 400s at 26 inch draw should be fine. Before spending any money Id try winding the bow down and see what happens. P. S I found the triumph hard to tune with the 80% cam but once set never had to tune again.


Sorry, I misinterpreted "Your arrows may be a little stiff. I use 350 spined shafts with 110 grn in the end,".
He said 27" bow. Which would put him a little closer to the border & 175gr would severely weaken the dynamic spine especially with an X-hard cam. I agree with you there.


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Darksider said:


> Sorry, I misinterpreted "Your arrows may be a little stiff. I use 350 spined shafts with 110 grn in the end,".
> He said 27" bow. Which would put him a little closer to the border & 175gr would severely weaken the dynamic spine especially with an X-hard cam. I agree with you there.


My bad, aussie english,Went back and read all the posts again. 26 inch draw 27 inch arrow .The results all sound backwards. I still say turn it down and see which way it goes.I'm curious to see. This thread has me suckered in.


----------



## Darksider (Apr 14, 2006)

vkrules said:


> My bad, aussie english,Went back and read all the posts again. 26 inch draw 27 inch arrow .The results all sound backwards. I still say turn it down and see which way it goes.I'm curious to see. This thread has me suckered in.


That's OK, It happens to me with metric.
Yep, that's an easy way to check if it is a spine issue.


----------



## strap assasin (Aug 4, 2010)

all you need to do is shoot with your finger tips. if you have the string in your knuckles its going to wobble. hope thats a simple fix for ya.


----------

